# Best Fast Urban Bike Under $650?



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm an amatuer mountain biker that now is looking to move into the city and put mountain riding on hold, situation sucks but I'm not giving up biking. Damnit if I'm not dive bombing single track, I'll be dive bombing sidewalks and jumping stairs instead of rocks. The whole situation sucks, but I'm trying to make the best of it. Sidewalks, street, alley, park, paved bike trails. I test a bike equiped w/ SRAM-9 drivetrain....amazingly crisp shifts, but I would have to get used to the two thumb shifters...I kinda like my triggers. I'm also kinda liking the full rigids...I'd trade the front suspension (and disc brakes) for better components. My price range is $400-$650..but I might make an exception if you guys think the Cronus is worth the extra dough. I really need to save all the money I can while still having a fun, dependable, but mainly fast bike.

1.) Gary Fisher - Artemis - $440
Specs: http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/ful...n&bike=Artemis

2.) Specialized Hardrock - $600
http://specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel...keTab=techspec

3.) Trek SU200 - $490
http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike...d=1034060&f=21

**4.) Jamis Coda Sport - $600 - This is the bike I'm leaning towards. 25 pounds, SRAM triggers, Deore drivetrain, Steel frame...
http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/...codasport.html

Lastly, the ass hauler, but pricey:

5.)Gary Fisher - Cronus - $690
http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/ful...an&bike=Cronus

I want to have the most fun possible on the street. There is a BMX/Skate park next door, but I really can't afford to break a bone or bust myself up to bad (I'm a mechanic which would equal no pay.) I just wanna haul ass.

Thanks,
-Alex


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

none of those for urban for sure..


----------



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> none of those for urban for sure..


Any suggestions?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Kona Shred, Stuff, Scrap.

Giant STP(ss or geared)

Specialized P-Series.

Felt has a dj bike that works well for urban.

Norco?

Haro zero series.

what have i missed?

those are some of the major brands that vare out there. there are some smaller companies that someone will mention.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah I believe the P.1 is in that price range. I would check it out.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i have an 04' P.1 and it works great for dj, urban, and park. i ended up ditching the original fork for a rigid, and a few other mods, but all in all, a great bike.


----------



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

I dunno, I was looking more for something to zoom around on and carve corners, do these dirt/bmx bikes do it well?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

yes. put some urban tires on it and you'll be fine. maxis hookworms are good tires, but are on the heavy side. also kenda k-rads and maxis holy-rollers work well too. and arrow launch is pretty good to.

all of the bikes are mtb. or you could get a bmx.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

DK General Lee 24" - 250 bucks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Rice Patrol said:


> I'm an amatuer mountain biker that now is looking to move into the city and put mountain riding on hold, situation sucks but I'm not giving up biking. Damnit if I'm not dive bombing single track, I'll be dive bombing sidewalks and jumping stairs instead of rocks. The whole situation sucks, but I'm trying to make the best of it. Sidewalks, street, alley, park, paved bike trails. I test a bike equiped w/ SRAM-9 drivetrain....amazingly crisp shifts, but I would have to get used to the two thumb shifters...I kinda like my triggers. I'm also kinda liking the full rigids...I'd trade the front suspension (and disc brakes) for better components. My price range is $400-$650..but I might make an exception if you guys think the Cronus is worth the extra dough. I really need to save all the money I can while still having a fun, dependable, but mainly fast bike.
> 
> 1.) Gary Fisher - Artemis - $440
> Specs: http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/ful...n&bike=Artemis
> ...


I'd pick none of those bikes for anything but XC riding and getting around town. If you'll be doing any kind of jumping, dropping, tricks in general, they will not hold up.

Check out specialized p series, kona dirt jumping series(shred, scrap, stuff, cowan), giant STP.

You might want to consider going single speed, lighter, simpler, less parts to break, less noise, makes you stronger.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> DK General Lee 24" - 250 bucks


i agree. DK's hold up pretty well too.


----------



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

Are the Specialized Fuse bikes any good? I'm kinda partial to the brand.

Alright, I'm new to this stuff so I'm not following some of it. Basically, a decent BMX bike like the Fuse or P series can move pretty quick? I just wasn't expecting to me recommended BMX bikes over the street/urban "classed" bikes. I just want to carve corners, maybe go off some minor jumps...just kinda flat out haul through whatever it may be and have fun doing it. I would think that on the single speeds it might not be possible to go up steep inclines, which are common around me.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

you can go up steep inclines on a ss, you just have to man up and pedel son!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Rice Patrol said:


> Are the Specialized Fuse bikes any good? I'm kinda partial to the brand.
> 
> Alright, I'm new to this stuff so I'm not following some of it. Basically, a decent BMX bike like the Fuse or P series can move pretty quick? I just wasn't expecting to me recommended BMX bikes over the street/urban "classed" bikes. I just want to carve corners, maybe go off some minor jumps...just kinda flat out haul through whatever it may be and have fun doing it. I would think that on the single speeds it might not be possible to go up steep inclines, which are common around me.


A bmx accelerates very quickly due to the tiny wheelsize, plus parts are inexpensive to replace compared to a mtb. If you'll be trashing it, that's an advantage.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

The bikes that everyone here are suggesting are designed more for aggressive trick riding (180's, 360's, large drops, etc), which is what this forum is based around. If you just want something to ride around on in the city as fast as possible and hop of a few curbs, then you probably want something more comfortable and efficient for distance riding, like bike messengers use. Something like this Kona Unit would probably take the hits and still let you ride for more than 5 minutes without your knees killing you (has a better geometry than a dirt-jump bike for distance-riding):

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/UNIT/index.html


----------



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

How bad are the dirt bikes for riding, say three miles?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Rice Patrol said:


> How bad are the dirt bikes for riding, say three miles?


its kinda a personal thing i think. i can ride urban areas for two hours and still be fine.

i also ride 4 miles to my local dj spot. i have no mproblem.

and also, ss roxors!!!


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Rice Patrol said:


> How bad are the dirt bikes for riding, say three miles?


No problem there, I've routinely ridden my dj bike around town for 5-6 hours without any problems. And it's funner to ride than a transportation-only bike, as you're constantly looking for stuff to jump off of, etc.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

man, sounds like you just want "to have major speed, and carve corners" i think you should get a road bike. you'll get some major sppeed on those


----------



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

Just got back from the shop and test rode a Fuse II, Jamis Coda Comp, and some misc. single speed road bikes. That Fuse.....fun and different, I liked hoping around on it, altough when it came time to sit my 6' 4" ass down, my knees were at my shoulders. Seemed like the only way to move quick was standing, and felt unstable, but then again I'm sure thats something you get used to. Took out some single speed road bikes. Whoa, those things are fast. Even going uphill was noproblem and on minor inclines I was going faster than any other type of bike I've been on. Took out the Coda, crisp SRAM shifters, great breaks, light, steel frame was tight too. I have to say that both the Coda and Fuse were fun in thier own ways. Found out the skate park next door doesn't allow bikes and there aren't any dirt parks or anything of that nature. If I have the time I think I'll be heading out tomorrow to put a down payment on a Coda Sport. For $600 and the components it has, its a bargain. Also, I think the steel frame will hold up pretty well.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

so your getting a road bike then. 

i think you're in the wrong forum, or just didnt know what kinda bike you wanted. how bout a street cruiser?


----------



## Rice Patrol (Nov 12, 2006)

sandyP1 said:


> so your getting a road bike then.
> 
> i think you're in the wrong forum, or just didnt know what kinda bike you wanted. how bout a street cruiser?


I saw the word "Urban" in the forum description. I figured it meant general city riding, but I guess this forum is more BMX dedicated.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ya, this is urban, as in thrashing urban centers...not communting along the road. you are deffinatly in the wrong forum for spandex and girly riding


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Some call it "Urban Assault"


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

check out the P.1 or the STP SS. for urban, gears are dumb.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

this...
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15475-018_CMCAB6-3-Parts-47-Bikes/Commencal-Absolut-CrMo-'06.htm


----------



## hardrockman (Oct 20, 2005)

What about the 06 cannondale chase1


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

What about a ****ing abrams tank?


----------



## Don't Fear The Reaper (Oct 20, 2006)

scabrider said:


> this...
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15475-018_CMCAB6-3-Parts-47-Bikes/Commencal-Absolut-CrMo-'06.htm


is that a dealio or a no no? i'm shoppin around for some dj/trail/urban/freeride bike...some suggestions would be good...my budget right now is around one grand


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't Fear The Reaper said:


> is that a dealio or a no no? i'm shoppin around for some dj/trail/urban/freeride bike...some suggestions would be good...my budget right now is around one grand


the brakes suck...but solid overall. Look more at a P.1 or P.2 for your budget I'd say.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

stp or chase


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Epschoenly said:


> What about a ****ing abrams tank?


 LOL funniest post I've seen on a long time :thumbsup:


----------

